# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  10 things that non-fishkeepers just dont get (from PFK)

## wongce

This article is very good for newbie

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...t.php?sid=5957

The best part should be Section 7 and Section 8

Just for sharing.... :Smile:

----------


## David

HaHa....thanks for sharing....(psst....my son used to think that chickens comes from supermarkets ...and not farms..... :Knockout: )

----------


## qngwn

Section 7 and 8, one of the most common mistakes that many of us make, be in new or experienced.. good read.

----------

